

Retraining Baby Boomers to be Programmers in 6 Months - tansey
http://wesleytansey.com/retraining-baby-boomers-to-be-programmers-in-6-months/

======
FilterJoe
The basic idea here sounds great, but as someone who just went through a
roughly similar training (self directed) over the past 4.5 months, I'd like to
comment on the choice for Python:

I went through most of Learn Python the Hard Way:

<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

It was great! I then thought I'd do Codecademy for extra practice. It was so
frustrating to use I gave up after a couple hours.

Codecademy's automatic method for checking my code often indicated I had bad
code without telling me why, when I had produced the correct answer.
Furthermore, instructions were often unclear so I would often incorrectly
interpret what the exercises wanted me to do.

